# 3GPP2 format to play in WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER



## OUkazoo

Im trying to take the videos off my cell phone and play them on my computer. The format is 3GPP2 that comes off the phone. Windows media player doesnt support that and neither does quicktime. I was wondering if there was a program or a player that can change the format or supports this type of file. 
Thanks!


----------



## Inactive

have a read here. there are instructions and free converter program to download.

http://www.gromkov.com/faq/faq2004-0067.html


----------

